# Second opinion...



## MERK (Dec 13, 2009)

What`s your opinion as to what company manufactured this bike?


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 14, 2009)

im not sure but that looks like a schwinn chainring


----------



## jatatoo (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks to be Schwinn b10-type or Mead Ranger style frameset + some parts.  Fenders at least look later balloon.  Since Schwinn provided frames and parts to Mead (starting ?) it may be a moot point.

1920's? Ranger w/same truss fork: http://www.nostalgic.net/arc/bicycles/1922 Mead Ranger.jpg

Same: http://www.techeinsteins.com/bikes/images/bicycles/balloon/20'sRanger2.jpg

Different fork: http://www.techeinsteins.com/bikes/images/bicycles/balloon/20'sranger.jpg

Early '30s Schwinn B10E w/later? fork:
http://www.techeinsteins.com/bikes/images/bicycles/balloon/33b10e.jpg

Also look at the seat stay configuration just under the post area - there are differences between the two models.  If its got a Schwinn serial number, it's a Schwinn   Should also have a crank date.....
Jim


----------



## MERK (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for your opinions. The guy I bought it from thought it was a Mead "Crusader".  But a friend thinks it`s a Elgin, or at least an Elgin frame/fork. 

It doesn`t look like the Crusaders I`ve seen photos of, similar in some ways, but not the same bike.

 I wondered if there was a Schwinn/Mead connection.

If anyone else has an idea, please post...


----------



## sensor (Dec 14, 2009)

well..going by the drop stand ears and the lug at the seatpost tube id say rollfast or hawthorne
its not a schwinn or elgin
whats the serial #(itll be on the b.b.)?


----------



## schwinnderella (Dec 14, 2009)

Certainly not a schwinn.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 14, 2009)

Your bike is nearly identical to my 1936  Ranger, a British built bike by I believe Mead or CCM.One thing different though is I have the crossbrace on the handlebars. Take a look at mine for comparison.


----------



## sensor (Dec 14, 2009)

*not to harp but.....*

his is american made....the lugs on british/canadian stuff are different
take a look on nostalgic.net......post the serial #(my moneys on snyder made)


----------



## MERK (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey Rider, yeah I`ve seen those before, That`s a CCM Ranger. Actually pretty different to the frame in question tho`... My top tubes aren`t parallel like those.  I used to have a CCM Motobike that was really similar to yours...






OldRider said:


> Your bike is nearly identical to my 1936  Ranger, a British built bike by I believe Mead or CCM.One thing different though is I have the crossbrace on the handlebars. Take a look at mine for comparison.


----------



## MERK (Dec 14, 2009)

Serial number is....   C5  

Then below that....A68447

On the bottom bracket shell.... Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree with Sensor it looks American made to me.


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 14, 2009)

The frame and the fork are Westfield products. The serial number is in the Westfield pattern and connotes a build date during mid 1936 which is about the time Westfield started using dropouts with ears on some models. It is not the typical frame that is associated with Sears as the geometry of the tank aperture is different. The badge holes are also not Elgin pattern. It is possible that the bike was badged Mead as they used both Westfield and Schwinn as suppliers at that time. If the bike was sold by Mead it might explain some of the differences from standard Westfield specification including the fender braces and the 1/2" drive train. It is also possible some of these items were changed out at a later date.

Check out some related bikes on the Ratrod site here:

http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=22393&p=224849#p224849


----------



## JAcycle (Dec 15, 2009)

sensor said:


> well..going by the drop stand ears and the lug at the seatpost tube id say rollfast or hawthorne
> its not a schwinn or elgin
> whats the serial #(itll be on the b.b.)?







Great song btw


----------



## MERK (Dec 15, 2009)

Really some excellent information there Phil, Thanks.  I didn`t know that Westfield made bikes for Mead. 

After a little more looking at photos, I`m starting to think it is a Mead, but maybe a Ranger, rather than a Crusader...

Really appreciate the help, Cheers!






RMS37 said:


> The frame and the fork are Westfield products. The serial number is in the Westfield pattern and connotes a build date during mid 1936 which is about the time Westfield started using dropouts with ears on some models. It is not the typical frame that is associated with Sears as the geometry of the tank aperture is different. The badge holes are also not Elgin pattern. It is possible that the bike was badged Mead as they used both Westfield and Schwinn as suppliers at that time. If the bike was sold by Mead it might explain some of the differences from standard Westfield specification including the fender braces and the 1/2" drive train. It is also possible some of these items were changed out at a later date.
> 
> Check out some related bikes on the Ratrod site here:
> 
> http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=22393&p=224849#p224849


----------



## Wilfredo (Mar 26, 2020)

MERK said:


> Serial number is....   C5
> 
> Then below that....A68447
> 
> On the bottom bracket shell.... Thanks for your help guys.






The bike came with this rims and post. :/
They are El


sensor said:


> *not to harp but.....*
> 
> his is american made....the lugs on british/canadian stuff are different
> take a look on nostalgic.net......post the serial #(my moneys on snyder made)


----------



## Wilfredo (Mar 26, 2020)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> I agree with Sensor it looks American made to me.



Does not have gothic arm. Like in the picture, neither dog leg arm.


----------

